# Resident Evil 6



## Lucocco Franfrescone (17 Settembre 2012)

Domani esce la demo. Ho molte aspettative.


----------



## Andrea89 (18 Settembre 2012)

Sembra interessante,molto più del 5.Anche se questo capitolo sembrerebbe avere poco a che fare con i vecchi survival horror credo che prima o poi lo prenderò.Probabilmente me lo farò regalare dalla mia ragazza


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Settembre 2012)

Mi sarebbe sempre piaciuto giocarci, ma 'sti cani mettono fottuti ragni ovunque


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Settembre 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Mi sarebbe sempre piaciuto giocarci, ma 'sti cani mettono ******* ragni ovunque



Madò ma il tuo è proprio terrore...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Settembre 2012)

d'accordo con piscio odio i mostri in ogni loro *******ssima forma


----------



## juventino (18 Settembre 2012)

Spero torni almeno in parte ai vecchi fasti, ma ne dubito fortemente. Comunque prima o poi lo prenderò.


----------



## Heisenberg (18 Settembre 2012)

Non han capito che devono prendere i primi 3 resident evil, e farne uno UGUALE nelle meccaniche di gioco, solo con la grafica moderna e nuova trama. Cristo, i primi 3 ti fanno defecare nelle mutande ad ogni angolob uio, ogni porta, ogni rumore. Quelli sono survival horror mica sti film d'azionecon protagonisti body builder.


----------



## Brain84 (18 Settembre 2012)

il 4 era osceno, il 5 un po' meno..speriamo che questo sia meno corri corri spara spara


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (18 Settembre 2012)

Resident Evil 4 osceno?
Uno dei migliori giochi di sempre!
Il 5 casomai è osceno.


----------



## Heisenberg (18 Settembre 2012)

Il 4 fa pena dai. E' il primo action che rovina la serie resident evil.

Comunque, è uscitala demo sul psn ?


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (18 Settembre 2012)

Il 4 non solo è il miglior gioco della serie insieme al 2, ma è anche in assoluto il miglior gioco per Gamecube e tra i primi 4-5 giochi per PS2.
Comunque la demo è uscita.


----------



## Miro (18 Settembre 2012)

La saga di Resident Evil non mi ha mai attratto ( e dire che avevo il 2 su PS1 e il 3 per Gamecube), ma scaricherò la demo per curiosità.


----------



## Heisenberg (18 Settembre 2012)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Il 4 non solo è il miglior gioco della serie insieme al 2, ma è anche in assoluto il miglior gioco per Gamecube e tra i primi 4-5 giochi per PS2.
> Comunque la demo è uscita.



Miglior gioco insieme al 2 ? Come si può paragonare un capolavoro artistico al pari della monna lisa, con resident evil 4 ? Che è un mezzo action ? Si parla di SURVIVAL HORROR, non di arcade-action.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (18 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Miglior gioco insieme al 2 ? Come si può paragonare un capolavoro artistico al pari della monna lisa, con resident evil 4 ? Che è un mezzo action ? Si parla di SURVIVAL HORROR, non di arcade-action.



Cambiare non significa peggiorare.
Resident Evil 4 è stato un passo in avanti per la saga, in quanto ha rifrescato una serie che già nel terzo episodio era diventata scontata nelle meccaniche. Il quarto invece è molto cinematografico, oltre ad essere stato un gioiello tecnico per l'epoca, tanto che molti credevano impossibile una sua conversione da cube a ps2.
Firmerei con il sangue affinchè il sesto fosse come il quarto.


----------



## Heisenberg (18 Settembre 2012)

Rinfrescata che non serviva. Perchè poi è diventato action. Il terzo era scontato ? Ma se è a detta di critica e fan un capolavoro ! Ti defecavi addosso ogni due minuti dai..col 4 al massimo ti godi una boss kill e stop. A me della grafica interessa poco, io giocando a RE voglio avere paura ad ogni angolo, voglio che sia un horror e che ci sian gli zombie, stop.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (18 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Rinfrescata che non serviva. Perchè poi è diventato action. Il terzo era scontato ? Ma se è a detta di critica e fan un capolavoro ! Ti defecavi addosso ogni due minuti dai..col 4 al massimo ti godi una boss kill e stop. A me della grafica interessa poco, io giocando a RE voglio avere paura ad ogni angolo, voglio che sia un horror e che ci sian gli zombie, stop.



Se usi questo ragionamento, a detta di critica il 4 è il migliore. Basta che fai un giro sui vari forum o su metacritic dove ha un clamoroso 96. Dopo il quattro c'è il secondo, dopo il secondo il primo, dopo il primo il terzo e dopo il terzo il quinto. Per me.
Tralasciando ovviamente i vari Code Veronica, Zero e roba varia (anche quello per N3DS è STUPENDO)


----------



## Heisenberg (18 Settembre 2012)

A detta della critica il 4 è il migliore ? ma che critica ? I migliori sono i primi 3, è verdetto unanime. Poi degustibus se a te piace più il 4 sono gusti, a me personalmente fa schifo


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (18 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> A detta della critica il 4 è il migliore ? ma che critica ? I migliori sono i primi 3, è verdetto unanime. Poi degustibus se a te piace più il 4 sono gusti, a me personalmente fa schifo



??? ma verdetto unanime cosa?
Ti ho già detto che ha 96 su metacritic con 38 recensioni positive e zero negative, il che fa chiaramente capire come sia stato il titolo della saga recensito in modo migliore da tutte le riviste e siti specializzati del mondo. Se non mi credi, dai un'occhiata. Quindi il discorso della critica, lascialo perdere proprio ...

http://www.metacritic.com/game/playstation-2/resident-evil-4/critic-reviews


----------



## Andrea89 (18 Settembre 2012)

Il 4 aveva una gran atmosfera,pur avendo abbandonato le meccaniche survival.Un gran bel gioco,secondo me.La trama era fine a se stessa,solo piccoli accenni ai capitoli precedenti.Mi è sembrato quasi uno spin off.Nel 5 ritornano Chris,Wesker il vero antagonista della serie,viene introdotto un secondo personaggio giocabile per poter sfruttare l'online..un gioco figlio della nuova(anche se ormai vecchia ) generazione.Tutto ciò era necessario,non per noi ovviamente,altrimenti le vendite sarebbero state insoddisfacenti.
I survival horror su console sono morti,purtroppo.C'è qualcosina sul wii e la trilogia penumbra su pc...forse qualche indie games,ma non è un mercato che seguo molto.


----------



## Heisenberg (18 Settembre 2012)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> ??? ma verdetto unanime cosa?
> Ti ho già detto che ha 96 su metacritic con 38 recensioni positive e zero negative, il che fa chiaramente capire come sia stato il titolo della saga recensito in modo migliore da tutte le riviste e siti specializzati del mondo. Se non mi credi, dai un'occhiata. Quindi il discorso della critica, lascialo perdere proprio ...
> 
> http://www.metacritic.com/game/playstation-2/resident-evil-4/critic-reviews



Ma cosa c'entra un sito che gli da un voto alto ?  leggiti le recensioni dei resident evil 1-2-3 ai loro tempi e dimmi. E leggiti i vari forum di affezionato a RE e dimmi se non trovi uno sconforto generale per la trasformazione della serie in action.


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Settembre 2012)

Il 4 è stato un gran bel gioco, ma non era Resident Evil, il problema è tutto qua.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Settembre 2012)

Da non fan della saga, il 4 mi è parso un bel gioco, il 5 orribile: legnoso, macchinoso e profondamente razzista


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (18 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Ma cosa c'entra un sito che gli da un voto alto ?  leggiti le recensioni dei resident evil 1-2-3 ai loro tempi e dimmi. E leggiti i vari forum di affezionato a RE e dimmi se non trovi uno sconforto generale per la trasformazione della serie in action.



Metacritic non è un sito ... Metacritic sono TUTTI i siti e riviste specializzate del MONDO.
RE4 ha vinto decine e decine di premi nel settore, tra cui gioco dell'anno 2005. Quindi ti ripeto, il discorso della critica lascialo da parte. 
Non puoi farmi un discorso "gli altri sono meglio e lo dice anche la critica, è un verdetto unanime" ... non è vero anzi, la critica dice che il 4 è il miglior capitolo della saga.


----------



## Heisenberg (18 Settembre 2012)

Il discorso della critica nonlo lascio da parte perchè non so dove tu legga che re4 è il miglior capitolo della saga. Togliendo i tecnicismi e i dettagli puramente grafici ripeto se ti vai a leggere le recensioni dei primi 3 RE, ne parlano tutti bene. Poi se si vuol dar credito a chi, pagato dalla CAPCOM, parla bene del nuovo RE per non fare calare il valore del marchio allora ok, ma oggettivamente i primi 3 danno TUTTI la pagaal 4.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (18 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Il discorso della critica nonlo lascio da parte perchè non so dove tu legga che re4 è il miglior capitolo della saga. Togliendo i tecnicismi e i dettagli puramente grafici ripeto se ti vai a leggere le recensioni dei primi 3 RE, ne parlano tutti bene. Poi se si vuol dar credito a chi, pagato dalla CAPCOM, parla bene del nuovo RE per non fare calare il valore del marchio allora ok, ma oggettivamente i primi 3 danno TUTTI la pagaal 4.



Ho detto che i primi tre sono brutti? Che le loro recensioni sono pessime? No, ma il quattro è meglio.
Non ti viene il dubbio che siano stati pagati per i primi 3??? Noooo? Coloro che hanno fatto la recensione del 4, sono coloro a cui tu fai riferimento per i precedenti 3 capitoli. Quindi le prime tre recensioni le hanno scritte con onestà intellettuale, e la quarta no perchè a te il gioco non piace? Il discorso non regge.
E comunque è difficile pagare tutto il mondo (dato che sono i giudizi di tutti gli addetti del settore), ovvero decine e decine di siti e riviste specializzate. 
Evidentemente al quinto non hanno voluto sborsare soldi, che ti devo dire. Gli stessi soldi che non hanno voluto sborsare per Outbreak, Chronicles etc etc e per tutti i RE non recensiti con punteggi stratosferici. Cosa che invece è unanimamente avvenuta per il 4 in tutto il mondo.
Comunque questo è un discorso sterile. Il dato di fatto è che RE4 è il titolo della saga con il miglior punteggio. Questo è un dato, una semplicissima media aritmetica. Non un'opinione.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (18 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il 4 è stato un gran bel gioco, ma non era Resident Evil, il problema è tutto qua.



Ti sbagli, è un Resident Evil. Per il semplice fatto che le cose nella vita cambiano, si trasformano e si evolvono.


----------



## juventino (18 Settembre 2012)

Il 4 mi ricordo che mi soddisfò molto perchè a mio avviso si poteva provare, almeno per un episodio, a fare un gioco un pò più action (mi ricordo che a quei tempi era ciò che veniva richiesto da critica e fan). Il problema, secondo me, è che da quel momento hanno cominciato ad utilizzare il sistema di gioco del 4 come base aumentando l'azione e diminuendo la tensione (il 5 per me infatti è una vera oscenità).


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (18 Settembre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il 4 mi ricordo che mi soddisfò molto perchè a mio avviso si poteva provare, almeno per un episodio, a fare un gioco un pò più action (mi ricordo che a quei tempi era ciò che veniva richiesto da critica e fan). Il problema, secondo me, è che da quel momento hanno cominciato ad utilizzare il sistema di gioco del 4 come base aumentando l'azione e diminuendo la tensione (il 5 per me infatti è una vera oscenità).



Bravo, hai centrato il punto. Condivido al 100% la tua opinione


----------



## Heisenberg (18 Settembre 2012)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ho detto che i primi tre sono brutti? Che le loro recensioni sono pessime? No, ma il quattro è meglio.
> Non ti viene il dubbio che siano stati pagati per i primi 3??? Noooo? Coloro che hanno fatto la recensione del 4, sono coloro a cui tu fai riferimento per i precedenti 3 capitoli. Quindi le prime tre recensioni le hanno scritte con onestà intellettuale, e la quarta no perchè a te il gioco non piace? Il discorso non regge.
> E comunque è difficile pagare tutto il mondo (dato che sono i giudizi di tutti gli addetti del settore), ovvero decine e decine di siti e riviste specializzate.
> Evidentemente al quinto non hanno voluto sborsare soldi, che ti devo dire. Gli stessi soldi che non hanno voluto sborsare per Outbreak, Chronicles etc etc e per tutti i RE non recensiti con punteggi stratosferici. Cosa che invece è unanimamente avvenuta per il 4 in tutto il mondo.
> Comunque questo è un discorso sterile. Il dato di fatto è che RE4 è il titolo della saga con il miglior punteggio. Questo è un dato, una semplicissima media aritmetica. Non un'opinione.



Quando sono usciti i primi RE era l'inizio di un panorama videoludico ben definito. A quei tempi, cose come marketing non esistevano nemmeno per i videogiochi. E per sapere che le recensioni sui primi RE sono oneste, basta giocarci. Sono tutti capolavori. Poi giochi al 4 e non sai se è lo stesso gioco. Tu parli di evoluzione, il problema è che qui si è passati dalla gallina all'uovo vuoto.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Madò ma il tuo è proprio terrore...



Si si è l'unica cosa che mi uccide. Per il resto preferisco trovare in stanza uno squalo


----------



## Freddy Manson (18 Settembre 2012)

I resident Evil li ho amati e continuo a farlo. Non vedo l'ora che esca questo.


----------



## Heisenberg (18 Settembre 2012)

Provata la demo, mi sembra una copia del 5,almeno con Leon ho avuto questa sensazione..stesse meccaniche..stessi obiettivi..stesso sistemadi sparo ecc., cioè è cambiato qualcosina ma niente di chè...


----------



## Freddy Manson (26 Marzo 2013)

Leggendo varie recensioni mi ero fatto l'idea che il gioco fosse una schifezza e che l'avrei giocato solo per una questione di "affetto" e per rimanere legato alla storyline. Preso qualche settimana fa a prezzo stracciato (causa quanto scritto sopra) ed invece devo dire che mi sta piacendo un bel po', sia da un punto di vista legato alla narrazione, che del gameplay, a tratti veramente frenetico (ahinoi, il vecchio RE con telecamera fissa, munizioni ed erbette contate, hanno deciso di non farlo più) ma che da comunque la possibilità di divertirsi. Io lo consiglio veramente. Ah, dimenticavo: il gioco, per il suo genere, ha come uno dei punti di forza il fatto di essere abbastanza longevo.


----------

